# Glow Plugs - Preventative Maintenance



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I read somewhere that the glow plugs have about a 100K mile expected lifespan in the Cruze. Has anybody thought about when they plan to replace them? I am coming up on the 100K mark quickly but not sure if I should consider that a maintenance item at the 100K mark or hold off. I'd like to hear everybody's thoughts on this and what y'all plan to do.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I can't imagine the glow plugs having a maintenance schedule as everyone's cold temperatures would differ making how much they get used over 100K very different. Some people have 2months of winter, others 6+.



EDIT: I should add with the amount of hwy miles you drive you don't have even 1/4 of the thermal cycles as the average driver over that same mileage.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I would wait till they need replacing personally. Never owned a diesel before this, but I'm not gonna throw money at something that still works fine.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't see glow plugs in the maintenance section of the owners manual. Typical rule of thumb with anyone that cares about their diesel (these are all truck guys and mechanics) is go until one fails and then replace them all. If one fails, the rest aren't far behind. 

Also at least with the duramax diesels, people recommend oem glow plugs as the after markets don't seem to be anywhere near as good. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ceramic glow plugs last the life of the engine in large trucks...far less starting in those applications, so there is less use, but the glowplugs are still being exposed to the conditions of the engine

Genuine Diesel Glow Plug (12656288) for your GM Vehicle

its cheaper buy a couple bucks elsewhere


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Hmmm. I probably will not replace them unless I need to.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

the glow plugs on this car dont seem to cycle as long as other diesels i have owned. The plugs on my old 98 E300 were in there so long that they would snap off if they were turned so that would be on the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

At $120 for a set of 4 glow plugs (plus labor if you can't do it yourself), I would just let them go until I noticed that the engine seems to be cranking longer before it starts (possibly indicating that the glow plugs are becoming weak), then replace them at that time. If they were $5-10 bucks a piece and I could do the work myself, I'd probably just go ahead and throw a set in every so many miles, but with the cost they are, I'd just let them ride until they show a decline in performance or one of them outright fails.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I vote for "if it ain't broke don't fix it" on this one. My F-250 SD will light the glow plugs at start up for a good 10 to 15 seconds, that engine has 180K on her and the plugs still work as they should. The CTD plugs may light for 2 seconds so I would assume a super long life on these (I hope). At 100K you must be thinking about that timing belt change? One thing that I was really disappointed in on this engine, really need a timing belt? How about a timing chain on a diesel engine, heck on any engine. Even my last, and I do mean LAST, Honda came with a chain. May need a new discussion soon on this topic.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

At your mileage and method you got those miles I'd let em ride to 150K then change them. I prefer to have my stuff running 100% all the time and not wait until something breaks...


----------

